# Inspired by Treefork! :)



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Hi guys!!

Before deciding to join this forum in 2014, I looked at it a lot, collecting as much information as I could, watching videos and experimenting. 
Well one of the members that most inspired me was Treefork. 
I always enjoyed to watch how he shoots, and his videos are serious but at the same time fun! and after as a member I could see that he is always present to give a big Welcome to all the new members and answer questions! 
Well January 27 he started a great post "my fire starter and fire extinguisher"
I really enjoyed that trick shot, that believe me it is a very difficult thing to do!!
And Like he said in his post "The second shot of this should be 10 times easier but mentally it's more difficult . You only get enough time to get one followup shot before the rubber tube starts to burn . So I sometimes get mentally tense and miss the followup shot" 
I agree 100%! After seeing the fire your heart is running and you have just one chance! 
I lit matches before but i never tried to put out a match&#8230;&#8230;.well last night I found the right matches and today on this sunny saturday I made my video.
Thanks for watching and thanks Treefork personally for pushing me further.

Take care

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)




----------



## treefork (Feb 1, 2010)

Nice shooting Volp !


----------



## Genoa Slingshot (Oct 29, 2015)

Scusi...ha da accendere?
Grazie...
Nice shoiting...thanks


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

treefork said:


> Nice shooting Volp !


Thanks Treefork!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

noemarc said:


> Scusi...ha da accendere?
> Grazie...
> Nice shoiting...thanks


"certo! tenga in mano questo fiammifero ma mi raccomando...non si muova!! :rofl: "


----------



## oldmiser (Jan 22, 2014)

*YEY..Hip hip Huray...I am glad for you my friend....And great for MR Treefork..he manage's to get every body litup by his Video's*

*makes you feel great when you can do this ...congrat's Volp....I always love wathing your video's as well*

*~AKAOldmiser*


----------



## Tag (Jun 11, 2014)

TreeFork and yourself(Volp) shoot with amazing accuracy, it's always a pleasure to watch your videos.


----------



## Beanflip (Sep 11, 2010)

Bravo! Excellent shooting. A tough shot. Even more difficult with the camera rolling. I know, I've tried.


----------



## Njones (Jan 27, 2015)

Very good shooting buddy. It really just doesn't get much better than that. I am also inspired by treefork and you as well. I practice nearly every day. I'll get there one day. I'm not giving up.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

Treefork is the best, always willing to give anyone a helping hand and will always reply to your PMs answering any question you may have.


----------



## fsa46 (Jul 8, 2012)

[quote name="Volp"






Unbelievable ! You never cease to amaze me.


----------



## Can-Opener (May 11, 2013)

Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!  Bravo!  This is one of the toughest shot out their. Congratulations. You are a very talented shooter.  Marty is a good role model.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

oldmiser said:


> *YEY..Hip hip Huray...I am glad for you my friend....And great for MR Treefork..he manage's to get every body litup by his Video's*
> 
> *makes you feel great when you can do this ...congrat's Volp....I always love wathing your video's as well*
> 
> *~AKAOldmiser*


Thanks a lot my Friend!!  have a good sunday OM!!!



Tag said:


> TreeFork and yourself(Volp) shoot with amazing accuracy, it's always a pleasure to watch your videos.


Hi Tag!! thanks for you comment and for your time! I am always happy to read something from you

Volp



Njones said:


> Very good shooting buddy. It really just doesn't get much better than that. I am also inspired by treefork and you as well. I practice nearly every day. I'll get there one day. I'm not giving up.


This is the spirit!!!  bravo!

take care


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Beanflip said:


> Bravo! Excellent shooting. A tough shot. Even more difficult with the camera rolling. I know, I've tried.


Thanks Beanflip! It is true the camera sometimes is not a very "friendly" thing :rofl:



fsa46 said:


> [quote name="Volp"
> 
> 
> 
> ...


 :thumbsup: :thumbsup: Thanks my friend!!



Can-Opener said:


> Yes Yes Yes!!!!!!  Bravo!  This is one of the toughest shot out their. Congratulations. You are a very talented shooter.  Marty is a good role model.


Super thanks Can-Opener!! All you said it is true!

happy sunday!! working in a new design? :banana:

take care

Volp


----------



## Charles (Aug 26, 2010)

Volp my friend ... that was great!!! You are always very joyful in your videos, but this one was really special ... your joy and excitement came beaming through!

Also, here's to Treefork ... a true inspiration to us all.

Cheers ..... Charles


----------



## Rip-van-Winkelholz (May 7, 2015)

Volp, *THIS* is it! :wub:

Compliment!



Rip


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

Still showing off I see...

How 'bout 3 matches, 6 shots, and no burning rubber? :stickpoke:

I'd try it myself but after what happened the last time I tried to duplicate one of your stunts I'd be leery of burning my house down. 

Caveat: minimum 8 inch target separation and all three matches must be on fire before any extinguishing takes place. Oh my! anic:


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Charles said:


> Volp my friend ... that was great!!! You are always very joyful in your videos, but this one was really special ... your joy and excitement came beaming through!
> 
> Also, here's to Treefork ... a true inspiration to us all.
> 
> Cheers ..... Charles


You are right, this one was really special! The feeling was great and my joy even better.

We all have our problems, perhaps money or health or work or just stress........etc........but look what a simple piece of wood or plastic with a V shape and a little bit of rubber can give you! Joy! For this reason I like slingshot and all the other activities that are so simple but they carry the great capacity to make you appreciate more the simple style of life.

I'm happy that you enjoyed!

Take care my Friend!

Volp


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Rip-van-Winkelholz said:


> Volp, *THIS* is it! :wub:
> 
> Compliment!
> 
> ...


Hi Rip!! 



CornDawg said:


> Still showing off I see...
> 
> How 'bout 3 matches, 6 shots, and no burning rubber? :stickpoke:
> 
> ...


Still putting your finger in my ribs I see ....... :stickpoke: 

You should try!! just keep a fire extinguisher close!

Ciao and take care

Volp


----------



## CornDawg (Sep 27, 2015)

You possess a rare charisma young man, and as Charles mentioned, it really does come through in your videos.

All joking aside, I thank you for your contributions; I can't imagine a finer ambassador for this sport.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

CornDawg said:


> You possess a rare charisma young man, and as Charles mentioned, it really does come through in your videos.
> 
> All joking aside, I thank you for your contributions; I can't imagine a finer ambassador for this sport.


Thanks a lot CornDawg, what you said it really means a lot to me.

And I tell you the truth, I really like your comments  " :stickpoke: "  they are really fun!

Thanks to give me a little of your time and your opinion my Friend!

Volp


----------



## Chuck Daehler (Mar 17, 2015)

Como siembre amigo tu eres un inspiracion a todos!

Like always my friend you are an inspiration to all!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Chuck Daehler said:


> Como siembre amigo tu eres un inspiracion a todos!
> 
> Like always my friend you are an inspiration to all!


Gracias Chuck!! 

cuidate amigo!


----------



## Tremoside (Jul 17, 2013)

Volp said:


> Charles said:
> 
> 
> > Volp my friend ... that was great!!! You are always very joyful in your videos, but this one was really special ... your joy and excitement came beaming through!
> ...


Worth to be painted on the wall!

"We all have our problems [...], but look what a simple piece of wood or plastic with a V shape and a little bit of rubber can give you! Joy!"

Congratulations for that shot my friend!


----------



## Rayshot (Feb 1, 2010)

Lighting and extinguishing is fine shooting!!! And it is on video, so we know it happened.


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

Tremoside said:


> Volp said:
> 
> 
> > Charles said:
> ...


I am happy that you liked what I said  We think in the same way 

Thanks a lot my Friend and keep coming your amazing slingshots.

Take care

Volp



Rayshot said:


> Lighting and extinguishing is fine shooting!!! And it is on video, so we know it happened.


You are right!!!

Thanks Ray have a good week!

Volp


----------



## slingshotnew (Oct 29, 2014)

:bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:

Ti piace scherzare con il fuoco hehehehehe!!!

Ciao mitico!!!


----------



## grappo73 (Dec 15, 2015)

Great spirit for a great Shooter!!!


----------



## Volp (Aug 25, 2014)

slingshotnew said:


> :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown: :bowdown:
> 
> Ti piace scherzare con il fuoco hehehehehe!!!
> Ciao mitico!!!
> Fuoco e fiamne!!!  grazie fratello





grappo73 said:


> Great spirit for a great Shooter!!!


Thanks a lot Grappo!!!


----------

